
Shrinking of Venture Capital Viewed as an Improvement - Shakescode
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/07/technology/start-ups/07venture.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
jacquesm
dupe of:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691121>

